# How much is a 6??



## MIGHTYM6 (Oct 21, 2003)

Does anyone have any idea how much will the new 6 will cost?? I heard that it should hit the dealerships in the spring of 2004. Plenty of time for me to save up for a deposit.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Somewhere in the $70,000s.

BTW, there will more than likely be a waiting list, so I'd put a deposit in now if you'd want one sometime within the next year.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

It was announced in Frankfurt at 72k euros. That's 10k more than the facelifted X5 4.4 over there, which will be like $53k here, so I'd guess about $65k. I believe US pricing will be announced in January at the LA or Detroit auto shows.


----------



## Grey Coupe (Nov 15, 2003)

*Q$?*

The Neiman Marcus car had a good variety of options, but wasn't fully loaded. That was $75K. I expect that to be around what most people will end up paying, especially for the first few years of the run. Most dealers will not likely wiggle on MSRP, and some will undoubtedly try to sell for over-sticker.


----------

